# thank you for this



## scratch (Jan 27, 2010)

I bred mice for a few years as a kid. I now have kids of my own and I picked the hobby back up. I have had up to 100 at a time and only breed for the sheer joy of seeing what comes out and then trying to isolate those characteristics. I had never dreamed there was a whole community of like minded people let alone shows. I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Scratch, what types of mousey do you have?


----------



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Hiya,

Hello!


Kallan said:


> Hiya Scratch, what types of mousey do you have?


Yes and pictures!!


----------



## scratch (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your hospitality. I restarted the hobby in April 2009 with an albino, gold, black and white broken marked females and one black male. From there I sold to the local pet store and would occasionally trade in males to keep the blood lines fresh. No one in my area seems to have an appreciation for all of the variations. I bet the people at the pet store think I'm nuts. I had some dumb luck with color variations but carefully bred for some beautiful shades of what I now know to be Beige, Lilac, and Chocolate. I also noticed some interesting darker areas on the muzzle and ears on some of the Lilac ones that I am attempting to darken up - probably similar to the Siamese type. I probably went through 300 babies before I got a satin or long hair (which the long hair was just fuzzy). When I got the 3 satins I got a little too enthusiastic and inbred them twice. I am normally very careful to not breed siblings-parents. I had two moms produce all satin litters and I was so excited. I showed my hubby but his reaction was similar to if I had just cracked an egg with two yolks (that might be an overstatement). Then I got what was coming to me. The satin babies started dropping off around 3 wks., probably half of them. They were big litters (21 total). I just sold the remainder of the males today and have 5 or so little girls left, 2 moms, and the dad. The bones in the girls' tails are slightly apparent but they seem to be improving. I know a sick mouse when I see one. I put a reptile undertank heater on about a week ago and that seems to be helping. If they survive I'll definately bring some new blood in. Well if anyone was kind enough to listen to my ramble and has any tips I would appreciate advice. This is like therapy for me!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 

I suppose this would be better placed in the "Health" or "Help" section on this forum, but....
Have a look at this thread and see if it sounds similar

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2413


----------



## scratch (Jan 27, 2010)

It's reassuring that my mice aren't the only ones, thank you for the tip.


----------

